# Long Reef - Sunday 16th



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm heading out on my first trip from Long Reef  - could also be my last for some time  (if I even make it) as we have an addition to the family that is due Sat but being forced out on Tues if nothing happens - 

Any body else heading out on Sunday? If so what time?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Dave, still tossing up between Sat or Sun. Will post back here later in the week. Likely to be early - around dawn. Have you fished the area at all?


----------



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

Peril - yeah with a mate earlier this year on what you guys seem to call them stink boats. Had some fun with King Fish one morning before work. First time I'm getting the kayak out and looking forward to it, I have paddled before though as the family has a house up the Hawkesbury (Bar Point) and have had many great years catching great fish up there.

Any way keen to here which day you are heading down - crack of dawn doesn't bother me.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Redfin (Jul 10, 2006)

I am also keen for an early fish at long reef so long as the conditions are ok. Got to get some more of those tasty snapper. If conditions are poor I will go to Balmoral. Pretty sure Tugboat will be up for a fish as well.

MIchael


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Confirming that I'll be trying to get out Sat morning, shortly before 6. Will drift around The Wall etc


----------



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

I will be making it down there - looking forward to it

Cheers

Dave


----------

